# Nothing but the Blood



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Just celebrated the Lords supper at church.I am always so emotional I feel this is the very reason we gather in his name. Being born again 3 years september I cannnot stay silent Jesus Christ has saved me by his blood.Im going to tell everyone .What can wash my sin away nothing but the blood of Jesus .What can make me whole again nothing but the blood of Jesus .amen


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

AMEN!!! AMEN!!!! AMEN!!!!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*nothing but the blood*

Praise the Lord God is sooooooooo good.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

The rocks would cry out.........


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Amen!!!


----------



## East Texan (Oct 13, 2010)

How precious is the flow that washes white as snow.
No other name I know.
Nothing but the blood of Jesus!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

jimk said:


> Amen!!!


 x2


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*thank him above*

Thank you brother for the reply born again in Jesus name bubbas kenner.


----------

